# Which bank



## lukas (Oct 17, 2010)

I wonder if some of you may help me again: I will receive one part of my salary in Euros and the other part in EGP. 

Do you know a good reliable bank where I can have a current account in each cureency as well as deposit facilities in each currency? 

What kind of interest in then paid in the specific currency? 

Many thxxxx


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

I use HSBC, and have never had a problem, although I know others have (with almost EVERY bank..  )

Usually, you can open in whatever currency you want, but will get minimal interest (probably less than 0.5%) on foreign currency, compared to up to 10% on the EGP....

Speak to the bank - they will give you all the details you need...


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 13, 2010)

I also use HSBC and never had a problem.


----------



## lukas (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks!!!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I have used CIB and would recommend HSBC. They seem to make things more clear and personally speaking have been much more helpful.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Do they have HSBC in Hurghada and El Gouna ?
For my direct deposit from the US embassy I have to use Piraeus Bank , The Us embassy and the US government deals with them . I did not try them yet till I get there but I have no choice for my direct deposit .But for my other Bank needs I might try HSBC if they are in Hurghada .
Regards
Samer


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

samertalat said:


> Do they have HSBC in Hurghada and El Gouna ?
> For my direct deposit from the US embassy I have to use Piraeus Bank , The Us embassy and the US government deals with them . I did not try them yet till I get there but I have no choice for my direct deposit .But for my other Bank needs I might try HSBC if they are in Hurghada .
> Regards
> Samer


Lots of HSBC's in Hurghada and El Gouna.


----------

